
Ask HN: How do you authenticate your React front-end with your Rails API? - amingilani
Personally, I&#x27;ve used devise_token_auth[1] and j-toker[2] for jQuery. I&#x27;ve also messed around with Auth0 for fun, but is there a better way you do it?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lynndylanhurley&#x2F;devise_token_auth<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lynndylanhurley&#x2F;j-toker
======
chill5018
I just used Devise auth token recently with my app. It works well.

[https://github.com/lynndylanhurley/devise_token_auth](https://github.com/lynndylanhurley/devise_token_auth)

------
colept
I have only great things to say about:

[https://github.com/nsarno/knock](https://github.com/nsarno/knock)

